
Show HN: Drone Deploy Dataset – Segmentation with Pytorch - s3nhxx
https://github.com/s3nh/drone-deploy-seg
======
s3nhxx
Pytorch lightning based unet semantic segmentation model. Based on drone
deploy aerial dataset.

